# TV Show COPS



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Is it me or do the cops on the show Ham it up for the camera. Me and some of the good old boys were watching and we noticed in most cities there could be for example a domestic dispute or something else, not minor but not too major, and about 5-7 cruisers, k-9s and helicopters flying over the area will show up, lights and siren blaring. I can understand major situations (chases, Robbery or shootings and stabbings) with this much coverage but even they should know its overkill when they show about 4-5 officers running around trying to look busy for the camera. Or sometimes they just stand around and talk to the camera .Now not against backing each other up but in my area thats a 2 man job, not 6-7. Do any body else think they are just being camera hungry? Or maybe trying to show that they dont take no $hit from nobody ? And why does the administration let it ride ? Have any of you guys been on the show or have it been to your city and maybe the big shots tell you to do it ? Sorry for all the questions but i was just wondering. And yeah i exagerated a little, 






Well maybe alot but am i the only one that sees this ?


----------



## MelroseAUX (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, in my opinion, I think you're right, I did notice how 5 cruisers come to a domestic dispute....little overkill. But then again, if the camera focused on one Officer it would be kinda boring. It's safe to say some Officers get show-biz hungry.


an episode of COPS was filmed in Lynn, right next to me on RT 107 Marsh Road, suspect holding knife and threatening, they ended up shooting him in the foot or something like that. Saugus officers aren't young, we have lots of 10-12yr Officers. Couple new guys however.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hell, who wouldn't want to get their ugly mug on tv??


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

MelroseAUX said:


> Well, in my opinion, I think you're right, I did notice how 5 cruisers come to a domestic dispute....little overkill. But then again, if the camera focused on one Officer it would be kinda boring. It's safe to say some Officers get show-biz hungry.
> 
> an episode of COPS was filmed in Lynn, right next to me on RT 107 Marsh Road, suspect holding knife and threatening, they ended up shooting him in the foot or something like that. Saugus officers aren't young, we have lots of 10-12yr Officers. Couple new guys however.


Yes, that's the one where the Trooper pulled his cruiser in front of him to cut him off. I think he got popped in the stomach, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

I remember that one also- Lynn ploice were just following him swatting with there asp's and the trooper pulled in front of him


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

They haven't shot any episodes of Cops in this area for some time now. The old episodes are the best, where you see police officers just doing their jobs. The newer episodes are ridiculous... the featured departments certainly do set up special stings and really ham it up for the cameras, I guess they feel every day patrol is just not exciting enough for the American public. One of the more recent episodes involved a drug sting. The officers I thought were unnecessarily rough with the suspects, tackling them to the ground when it was not really called for. Another episode (a department in Florida, I forget which one) had an officer dressed up as a clown to catch prostitutes. Yeah, that happens everyday! :roll:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

COCO!!!!!!

That episode is on all the time... I think it was Tampa PD, with the clown playing pranks on the hookers and telling them he wanted them to give him a birthday present in his minivan.

They need to stay out of Hicksville, USA and do some more Northeast cities! My guess is that a lot of departments stay clear to keep liability down, in case some overzealous newbie goes overboard and the bad guy has an easy lawsuit.

Pierce County, WA is on all the time, but most of those episodes are not bad. Florida and the Carolinas are getting stale.

-Mike


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

*Next on a all new COPS, Auxiliary* _Bad boys Bad Boys..._


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And Court TV can lay off the reruns of Dallas and Fort Worth! Those are like the only episodes they air!

Oh yeah, another attribute typical of COPS... shirtless white trash. How come they never wear a shirt?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

And why are all the women HUGE and missing every tooth except for maybe a front one? :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

OMG you guys are killing me missing all but one tooth...........Shirt less white trash.......................CLASSIC


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Even my daughter knows that when a person appears on the TV screen and he is shirtless, he will soon be in custody.

Anybody seen Reno 911? It misses occasionaly, but I usually end up laughing.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

David Spade had a good routine on COPS, it went something like: 

Typical COPS call, cop walks into house haze of smoke in the room, finds guy sitting on couch wearing only boxers, sporting a "wife beater", and one sock, half burnt cig, fuzz on TV, NOT surprised there's a cop in the room...

I prefer LAPD life on the street, when I can find it, quality tactics and no show boating..


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

is LAPD still on? Good show! 

On the cops topic, I can imagine the other cruisers hearing a call go to the unit that they all know has the camera crew. No surprise, they all happen to be in the area and go back em up! Hell I'd do the same thing if it meant I had a story to tell the grand kids later on. Notice next time they do a stop and M/V search...5, 6 cruisers will either stop or drive by to make sure everythings cool! 
The Washington Counties episodes are the best, I'm getting a little sick of the standard chase through the residential streets of Albequrque NM.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I swear I think COPS films in the south because of 2 reasons:

1. No disrespect, but most police in the south have less training, and their mistakes lead to fights, chases and the other things that TV audiences love. I mean not that I never make any mistakes, but watching an episode of COPS in Arkansas is like watching a training film on bad patrol procedures. I cringe in horror every episode I see a cop pull a guy out and say "We're arresting you for a murder warrant out of Little Rock." Why are you telling him before the cuffs are on? Or before he has turned off the car? Or when a cop sees a crack pipe on the table in the house and says "What's that? A crack pipe?" How about snooping around to see if there's anything more before the wife swallows the crack she has in her robe pocket? Patrol is like a game of poker; always keep your cards close.
2. Police in the south have a LOT more latitude to what they can arrest on and apparently when they can use force. I have seen many episodes where some mope is arrested for giving a cop lip. What's the charge? Insulting a police officer? That definitely wouldn't fly in Mass. Also, as Dunngeon pointed out, they seem to kick the sh*t out of people for nothing. A drunk driver questions why he being arrested and the next thing you know he's being pepper-sprayed, asp-ed and pounded. Not quite the use of force spectrum we use up here. 

I suppose there could be more reasons as well; it is cold here for a good chunk of the year and it generally leads to a slowing down of street crime. Also, as previously mentioned, departments in the NE might be a bit more concerned about young officers showboating for the cameras and liability.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*COPS*

I love watching Cops, but I miss "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol", it used to be on late night on channel 38. Does anyone else remember this show, they were always riding with the MSP. There was one Trooper that they were always with in "The City of Champions", aka: Brockton that was a riot, he always had a pretty sharp wit/comments for the bad guys.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My ex was on that show once, so he tells me.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*Cops*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> My ex was on that show once, so he tells me.


As one of the perps, or a cop?


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Add this to the local notes on COPS...

They rode with Lowell PD for a few weeks during one summer ('96' I believe) but most of the footage never made the air. The City Council voted to press the producers not to air the footage because it made Lowell "look bad." At the time, Lowell was in the national spotlight for their community policing efforts under Chief Davis and airing the real-life police situations that the city endured would reflect badly upon the Mill City.

COPS did air a couple segments on the city and 'dedicated' the episode to a group of LPD members, and a member of the North Reading PD, who were killed in a plane crash in Canada. I do recall that the city did not endorse the episode, which was dedicated to the 4 members lost in the crash. The closing credits mention the victims of the crash.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Joe B,

Yep!... The "True Stories of the Highway Patrol" was a goodie!!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

mikey, 
LAPD life on the beat is still on, i have seen it late at night while channel surfing. I'll be damned if i could remember what channel it was on......

as far as seeing black and whites pulling up to check on the ofcrs on a traffic stop, that's pretty much a standard in LA, especially if the car stopped has 4 onionhead's in it ( gangbangers), you will usually see at least 3 units stopped for ofcr safety reasons.

I had the Great opportunity to be filmed while i was on probation in van nuys, i was filmed on 2 seperate occasions, and one of them made the show..... as for hamming it up for the tv crew, it didnt happen on the call that i was on, im not saying it does not happen though...........


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have to say, I saw one episode with a Pierce County Sheriff in WA who knew his sh*t. Walked into a motel room on a noise complaint and ended up uncovering a portable meth lab.

Watching the good 'ol boys from some GA sheriff's dept. with black BDU's, baseball cap, a lip full of dip and an unmarked cruiser does tend to make me cringe. "i'm stoppin you cuz you got a hand tag on yer mirror...any drugs in the car...let me see...you stand here while I search..."

I heard San Diego refuses to let COPS back into their city b/c of liabilty issues etc...


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

MPD64 said:


> I prefer LAPD life on the street, when I can find it, quality tactics and no show boating..


I used to watch that all the time. I didn't know it was still on. What channel? What time?


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

What about "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol." I remember they used to show MSP alot. Any of you guys from the board ever get to make an appearance on that?

-Nick


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

COPS and Real Stories of the Hwy Ptl both spent several months over 2 years in Mass (COPS in and around Boston, Real Stories in Springfield). I had the crew ride with me over a summer. For Real Stories, they liked MA &amp; CA because of the amount of stories they got. Unfortunately, some agency or legal section or some liberal something got involved and the deal to come here stopped. Ultimately that show ended up dying out. COPS also stopped coming out here due to some change in the agreement. In fact, COPS almost went under because of a ruling re: filming into a person's home (if I remember right). I wish they would come back to Mass. Maybe someone could research it and write to the show and try to bring them back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

Any COPS episodes filmed in Boston under Evans had to be screened through the Commissioners Office before it was given back to COPS. Alot of film went into the can and was never shown. The Mayor's office didn't want the city to look like it actually had a crime problem.

Crime problem? What crime problem? Let me stick my head back in the sand and pretend crime never happens. Hey crime is down in every sector and area. You wonder why you say? Figures lie and liars figure. 

These mooks could teach Enron executives better &amp; more creative ways to cook the books. :-({|=


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Did the real stories films from springfield ever make the air?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

HeHeHe reminds me of a funny one......

A guy that used to work for me conducting traffic surveys back in the day of Bechtel Data Collection (state contractor)  got busted on "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" I laughed so hard when I saw that episode. The guy was a crown vic cracker, white vic spot light, red lights etc... more communications equipment than any PD would ever need.

Anyway I guess he was trying to make it home in a hurry and threw on the flashing reds somewhere in the Worcester area a black trooper (I think he was training a new graduate) spotted him and conducted a motor vehicle stop. Bill the crown vic cracker tried to pass himself off as a EMT supervisor for some ambulance company and stated that he was responding to a call. Trooper runs him and he had a WMS for bad checks out of Sharon. His BOP was a mile long.

I found out the hard way that he was a friggen thief, stole my license info and was getting tickets under my name, stole my CC number and racked up a few hundred in bills for me.

Needless to say he was shit canned, I always wanted to get the SOB back and seeing his face plastered on national TV as a shitbird was friggen awesome!

I would love to get a tape of that episode and export the image of him in cuffs as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I put my favorite cops episodes in this category by accident. I moved it. 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: COPS*



Joe B said:


> I love watching Cops, but I miss "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol", it used to be on late night on channel 38. Does anyone else remember this show, they were always riding with the MSP. There was one Trooper that they were always with in "The City of Champions", aka: Brockton that was a riot, he always had a pretty sharp wit/comments for the bad guys.


I use to see on Real Stories of the Highway Patrol MSP K9 Trooper Kathy Barret she was funny to watch she was tough as nails.She was stationed in Brockton. They featured her almost every other night 
The favorite was when a Boston MSP Trooper was chasing someone on Blue Hill Ave and they ran through the Franklin Park Zoo. As you are watching you hear animals in the backround The lion roaring the chimps screaming It was like a safari trip. They found the guys pager that he drop and called the company to find out who it belong to and went to his house in Dorchester and arrested him. The look on his face when the MSP arrived was priceless


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

HousingCop said:


> Any COPS episodes filmed in Boston under Evans had to be screened through the Commissioners Office before it was given back to COPS. Alot of film went into the can and was never shown. The Mayor's office didn't want the city to look like it actually had a crime problem.
> 
> Crime problem? What crime problem? Let me stick my head back in the sand and pretend crime never happens. Hey crime is down in every sector and area. You wonder why you say? Figures lie and liars figure. :-({|=


Boston has crime? No way!?!? That must be the reason for the long response times and the occasional no-shows... Nothing like calling 3 times for a domestic...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Bearcat said:


> Did the real stories films from springfield ever make the air?


Yup, I remember a few of them.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Anyone know if you can buy the real stories on vhs or dvd anywhere?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Several stories shot in Springfield aired on the show. I appeared directly in one filmed Apr 1996 (I think?) which aired Nov 1996 (if I remember right). I had a cameo in another. Yes-it was 1996 now that I think of it. One of my favs was the chase of the stolen MV from MA into CT where the vehicle flipped and 4 juveniles come tumbling out live and in person (not my episode). There is a website where you can basically buy any old show although I dont know if RSHP is old enough to qualify. I do remember that the camera crew were pretty cool guys and when u said "cut" they did.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Do you know of the web site address?
Thanks


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

BAIT CAR PLAYS *COPS* THEME IN COLUMBUS, OHIO

COLUMBUS, OHIO - Police added a musical twist to the booby-trapped car they leave out to entice would be thieves.

The city's "bait-car" is now rigged to play the theme from the TV show *COPS* when Officers remotely disable the engine and arrest the crooks.

The bait car in Columbus caught 10 thieves in two days last week.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Gil,,

I remember seeing that episode of the guy in the white Crown Vic with all the bells and whistles. Real Stories was a very good show. Today on ,Officer.com, they had an article from New Mexico that said the mayor of ALBUQUERQUE was banning COPS from filming his city again.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

_ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. -- One popular television show is no longer welcomed to film in Albuquerque.

Mayor Martin Chavez has banned "Cops" from shooting any more episodes in Albuquerque, saying it makes the city look "horrible".

According to an article in Sunday's Albuquerque Journal, creators of the show say that they have collected enough film for 8 to 12 episodes. Cops first filmed in the city in 1995.

Copyright 2004 by TheNewMexicoChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._

Well that just sucks!! I won't get to see the Hot chic cop (Heather Mindi) anymore!! (in the pic, between the P&S)...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Yeah she is good looking, but what a biiiiiiiiiiiatch...

-Mike


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

> I remember seeing that episode of the guy in the white Crown Vic with all the bells and whistles. Real Stories was a very good show.





> HeHeHe reminds me of a funny one......
> 
> A guy that used to work for me conducting traffic surveys back in the day of Bechtel Data Collection (state contractor) got busted on "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" I laughed so hard when I saw that episode. The guy was a crown vic cracker, white vic spot light, red lights etc... more communications equipment than any PD would ever need.
> 
> Anyway I guess he was trying to make it home in a hurry and threw on the flashing reds somewhere in the Worcester area a black trooper (I think he was training a new graduate) spotted him and conducted a motor vehicle stop.


That was my stop. Worcester, October 18, 1993.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dane said:


> > HeHeHe reminds me of a funny one......
> >
> > A guy that used to work for me conducting traffic surveys back in the day of Bechtel Data Collection (state contractor) got busted on "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" I laughed so hard when I saw that episode. The guy was a crown vic cracker, white vic spot light, red lights etc... more communications equipment than any PD would ever need.
> >
> ...


Dane

Any chance that you have a copy of the show?


----------

